# [Mac G5 1.8] Inverter ?



## eva98 (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Mon Mac G5 s'allumait et fonctionnait sans soucis mais depuis 3 jour il délire.
Quand je l'allume, soir il démarre (je suis en train de lui remettre MAC OS X) avec des stries sur l'écran qui bougent et changent.
Ou bien il s'llume normalement et à l'écran d'accueil il commence à faire de drôles de stries.
Je pense à l'INVERTER.
J'ai fait des petites vidéos et des images si ça peut aiguiller le diagnostic.

Je poste les images. Si je touche au niveau de l'inverter l'image change ou se strie qaudn ça se passe.

C'est un EMC 1989. Première génération.

Pouvez vous savoir d'après les symptômes ce que ça peut être ? Merci par avance.


----------



## Invité (22 Septembre 2011)

De sûr c'est pas l'inverter
L'inverter soit il fonctionne soit il ne fonctionne pas. Comme un  néon qui illuminerait la dalle. 

reste la carte graphique (condensateurs ? C'est une maladie qui fut reconnue en son temps   ) ou les câbles et le branchement.

J'opterais, à priori, pour un problème de condensateurs. Fais une recherche avec "imac g5 condensateurs" :hein:


----------



## eva98 (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir, Oui c'est en fait les 5 Condensateurs en X qui ont coulé.
Ceux en K sont OK.
Réparable d'après vous ou pas ?
Une idée du prix ? Merci (valeur sentimentale mon vieux iMac G5).


----------



## iMacounet (23 Septembre 2011)

Quelques euros pour les condos hs ... une vingtaine d'euros pour le lot complet


----------



## drs (23 Septembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> De sûr c'est pas l'inverter
> L'inverter soit il fonctionne soit il ne fonctionne pas. Comme un  néon qui illuminerait la dalle.



Pour sûr ça peut être l'inverter. Il peut déconner. J'ai déjà eu ce genre de problème avec un macbook noir, et l'inverter a été changé.
Je ne dis pas que c'est ça, mais c'est peut être pas à exclure de manière si définitive.


----------



## iMacounet (23 Septembre 2011)

drs a dit:


> Pour sûr ça peut être l'inverter. Il peut déconner. J'ai déjà eu ce genre de problème avec un macbook noir, et l'inverter a été changé.
> Je ne dis pas que c'est ça, mais c'est peut être pas à exclure de manière si définitive.


Sur les G5 c'est pas possible tellement les cartes mères sont peu fiables.


----------



## eva98 (23 Septembre 2011)

J'ai les condos (5) qui sont gonflés.
Dont 3 qui ont coulé.
Je pense que pour les changer ça vaut le coup de tenter.
Mais la soudure me fait un peu peur quand même.


----------



## eva98 (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Savez vous quelles références je dois commander et où en trouver ?
Ils ont le X dessus. Pas la sorte de K.
Merci.


----------



## daffyb (27 Septembre 2011)

eva98 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Savez vous quelles références je dois commander et où en trouver ?
> Ils ont le X dessus. Pas la sorte de K.
> Merci.


le "X" et le "K" on s'en fiche. C'est la pré-découpe dans l'enveloppe pour qu'il explose verticalement et pas radialement.
Ce qu'il faut c'est la tension en Volt (V) et la Capacité en micro Farad (uF).
Après, il suffit de trouver les composants dans un magasin d'électronique ou chez RadioSpares par exemple.


----------



## eva98 (27 Septembre 2011)

OK, merci.
Ce qui est bizarre est que seuls les X ont explosé.
Une boite informatique demande sinon 120 Euros de réparation. Est-ce correct ou bien en changeant moi même c'est jouable ? Je vais regarder les références.
Merci.


----------



## iMacounet (27 Septembre 2011)

Sur les G5 c'est soit des 6,3v 1000 uF ou des 6,3v 1800 uF.


----------



## eva98 (28 Septembre 2011)

Merci .
Par exemple ceux ci sont ok ?

http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&sourc...ObnvQJ&usg=AFQjCNFjufOdPI8W9f3HmCHRcepBPhjipA

Pour les souder c'est très complexe ?


----------



## daffyb (28 Septembre 2011)

eva98 a dit:


> Merci .
> Par exemple ceux ci sont ok ?
> 
> http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&sourc...ObnvQJ&usg=AFQjCNFjufOdPI8W9f3HmCHRcepBPhjipA
> ...



Oui, ça y ressemble. As tu réussi à lire ce qui était noté sur les condensateurs de ton iMac ?
A souder, ben tout dépend de ton expérience en la matière.
Veille à respecter la polarité !

http://forums.macg.co/6152251-post19.html


----------



## frolick10 (29 Août 2012)

Quoi de neuf eva98 ? 
As tu tenté la réparation ?... 

Mon imac G5 a aussi des condensateurs HS (2 à priori)...
Ton retour d'expérience pourrait m'être utile.


----------



## iMacounet (29 Août 2012)

frolick10 a dit:


> Quoi de neuf eva98 ?
> As tu tenté la réparation ?...
> 
> Mon imac G5 a aussi des condensateurs HS (2 à priori)...




Les G5 sont sujets à beaucoup de problèmes de carte mère... Notament les condensateurs qui fuient ... Et c'est un peu "technique" ) remplacer, je l'ai eu fait sur un G5 20" et j'ai bataillé un moment, heureusement que je n'en avais que trois à remplacer!


----------



## frolick10 (30 Août 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et c'est un peu "technique" ) remplacer, je l'ai eu fait sur un G5 20" et j'ai bataillé un moment, heureusement que je n'en avais que trois à remplacer!



Et tu es électricien... je sens que je vais m'amuser, moi qui n'y connais rien 
Tu les as commandé où tes condensateurs ?
Tu as suivi un "pas a pas" ?

Petite illustration : 
Photo 1 - Avant que l'écran ne fonctionne plus du tout... Le logiciel apple Hardware test signale un problème de carte graphique
Photo 2 - Les 2 condensateurs HS


----------



## iMacounet (30 Août 2012)

frolick10 a dit:


> Et tu es électricien... je sens que je vais m'amuser, moi qui n'y connais rien
> Tu les as commandé où tes condensateurs ?
> Tu as suivi un "pas a pas" ?
> 
> ...


J'avais acheté un lot de condensateurs sur eBay.

J'avais trois 1800uF à remplacer. Mais attention, il y'a des 1000uF et des 1800uF (6,3v)

Non, j'ai fait mes propres recherches, mais je n'ai pas pris de guide de démontage.


----------



## frolick10 (30 Août 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'avais acheté un lot de condensateurs sur eBay.
> 
> J'avais trois 1800uF à remplacer. Mais attention, il y'a des 1000uF et des 1800uF (6,3v)
> 
> Non, j'ai fait mes propres recherches, mais je n'ai pas pris de guide de démontage.



Ok

Merci


----------

